# New Here - Vet told me my rescue pup is a Blue Merle Australian Shepherd?



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I hope that I'm posting in the right place. I am new here, so please excuse me if I am not. 

I just rescued a puppy last week. He was 8 weeks when I got him and weighed 2 lbs 14 ozs. In the last week he has grown to 4 lbs even. The vet told me that he is a Blue Merle Australian Shepherd. Believe it or not, I had never heard of an "Aussie" before! His weight seems too low to be a true Aussie? The vet said that his growth was a bit stunted because he was deprived nutritionally (likely because his Mom was, they were reserve dogs), but she said that he's young enough that he should bounce back just fine.

I am attaching a few photos. If you wouldn't mind, could you guys tell me if he does in fact look Australian Shepherd? If so, what could he be crossed with? The lady that I got him from said she thought the Dad could have been lab, but I dunno....as I said, he's so tiny!

Anyways, here's Scooter! :wave:


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe crossed with an ACD? It could make it slightly smaller and rounder... I guess I see ACD in the tail (I know, but that's what I saw). The head is throwing me for a loop though. Maybe its just that one picture. 
CUTE PUPPY!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm no Aussie expert, but the Aussie puppies I've seen at that age have been much fluffier. Could definitely have some Aussie in him, though. At this age it's so hard to tell, and even as an adult you'll probably only be able to guess at best. Yay mystery mutts!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

As far as size goes too, remember puppies are strange little guys and grow in spurts, Kodi is 10 months now, and for the first few weeks we had him, he grew maybe a pound a week but then for nearly 2 months he gained an average of 4-5 pounds a week, it was crazy! Now he leveled out and is staying at about 60 pounds, I expect him to be about 65-70 by the time he is a year old. We knew he was going to be big by the size of his paws (he had biscuit -sized- paws) and how much loose skin he had on his neck that he (has now) grown into.

And I don't know about the fluffiness, Kodi wasn't very fluffy either but hes a purebred. He just got his coat as he got older.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I would say, Aussie mix, mixed with something smaller and shorter coated. Or Miniature American shepherd (used to be called Mini Aussie, in some circles still are) or MAS mix. 100% cute.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not sure how big an aussie puppy should be at that age, but keep in mind that there are other breeds that carry the merle gene, for instance Dachshunds and Chihuahuas. Honestly based on his facial structure he looks like a Chihuahua mix to me.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Nargle said:


> I'm not sure how big an aussie puppy should be at that age, but keep in mind that there are other breeds that carry the merle gene, for instance Dachshunds and Chihuahuas. Honestly based on his facial structure he looks like a Chihuahua mix to me.


That's what I was gonna say! LOL
That roundish forehead has a Chi-look to it. That would definitely take a chunk out of the Aussie size I think!?


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

I know, it is very difficult to guess when they are puppies, especially ones this young. I had someone else suggest Chihuahua (that's actually the reason I started searching for a message board to join and ask his breed). Please, please, PLEASE, don't let him be a Chi LOL! I'm not a fan! I have two little yorkies (5 lbs each), so I do like little dogs, just NOT Chihuahua's! He is grown really quickly. 1 lb 2 ozs in his first 7 days home and now 1/4 lb since yesterday. So, he is 4 1/4 lbs and estimated to be 9 weeks 1 day old.

Hmmm...would a Chihuahua really be running around mating on farms/ranches? I guess anything is possible. This guy came from Chesaw, Washington. He was found at the rodeo. Apparently, the population there is under 300 people and it's all farm land. 7 out of 10 of the puppies from his litter died. I do not know the breed of his parents, only going by guesses from the vet. The lady that I rescued him from had another puppy that was definitely a black lab cross and she said that they shared the same Dad.

He's a mystery pup! Love him to bits. I will attach 4 more pics, not sure that will help much, but I do appreciate you guys giving me some guesses as to what he is. Thanks!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

shaunna said:


> I know, it is very difficult to guess when they are puppies, especially ones this young. I had someone else suggest Chihuahua (that's actually the reason I started searching for a message board to join and ask his breed). Please, please, PLEASE, don't let him be a Chi LOL! I'm not a fan! I have two little yorkies (5 lbs each), so I do like little dogs, just NOT Chihuahua's! He is grown really quickly. 1 lb 2 ozs in his first 7 days home and now 1/4 lb since yesterday.
> 
> He's a mystery pup! Love him to bits. I will attach 4 more pics, not sure that will help much, but I do appreciate you guys giving me some guesses as to what he is. Thanks!


Well, I'm pretty certain he's not full Chihuahua. But what makes you dislike Chis for much? 

He's a REALLY interesting looking little dude. VERY cute!


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> Well, I'm pretty certain he's not full Chihuahua. But what makes you dislike Chis for much?
> 
> He's a REALLY interesting looking little dude. VERY cute!


I dunno! I really love all dogs, but Chi's are just not something that I've ever been attracted to. I do love this little guy NO MATTER what he is! He's completely stolen my heart.

I just googled Catahoula leopard dog and found a pic of a puppy that looks exactly like him. I'm excited to see how he grows and changes over the next few months.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Reservation dogs are usually so mixed that you can't really pick one breed out of that mix. He's a cutie anyway!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Chi mixes are great! I have had 2 and they have been the best dogs EVER. He is such a cutie. It will be fun to watch him grow up. That's the only part of puppies I miss...watching them grow.


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Reservation dogs are usually so mixed that you can't really pick one breed out of that mix. He's a cutie anyway!


That's what my vet said too! She said that he could have up to 10 breeds combined! She also said he should grow to between 25-40 lbs. I don't see how LOL!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

That's what I I thought when I first saw him too was Catahoula/aussie mix ot perhaps Catahoula/cur or lacy? Its hard to tell with mixes, I also think I have a mix who I think might have some shepherd in her... Hey cute puppy though 

FYI: did you know that because of how the dogs reproductive system is, each puppy could technically be fathered by a different male? Perhaps some of the other pups came from a different father? My folks have a little black & tan mystery mutt who came from a litter of 6 other females that looked exactly like her... Except one tan lab-looking male!


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> That's what I I thought when I first saw him too was Catahoula/aussie mix ot perhaps Catahoula/cur or lacy? Its hard to tell with mixes, I also think I have a mix who I think might have some shepherd in her... Hey cute puppy though
> 
> FYI: did you know that because of how the dogs reproductive system is, each puppy could technically be fathered by a different male? Perhaps some of the other pups came from a different father? My folks have a little black & tan mystery mutt who came from a litter of 6 other females that looked exactly like her... Except one tan lab-looking male!


Very interesting! This is all of course just speculating (about the Father). The lady who was getting rid of him didn't really know or care much about him. They just let the dogs run loose there, reproducing. The shelters are full so they wouldn't take these puppies.

However, I reallllly think he looks Catahoula. My whole family agrees. I have found several pics on google that just make me go "Wow, that's Scooter to a T".


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

shaunna said:


> I dunno! I really love all dogs, but Chi's are just not something that I've ever been attracted to. I do love this little guy NO MATTER what he is! He's completely stolen my heart.
> 
> I just googled Catahoula leopard dog and found a pic of a puppy that looks exactly like him. I'm excited to see how he grows and changes over the next few months.


He is absolutely adorable!! You'll have to keep us up-to-date with the little guy...I'd be interested to see how much MORE adorable he becomes...if that's even possible =)


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

BellaPup said:


> He is absolutely adorable!! You'll have to keep us up-to-date with the little guy...I'd be interested to see how much MORE adorable he becomes...if that's even possible =)


Aww thanks! And I'm not going anywhere (love this forum), so I will definitely be updating. So far the little guy has gone through a bad bout of round worms (needed to be treated twice in a week) and giardia. Last night was the first night that he only woke me up ONE time. The nights before that he was waking me up at least 10-20 times depending on the night, just because his diarhea was so bad. I felt terrible for him! Hopefully he's totally on the mend now. He seems almost 100% today :O)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I raised a batch of orphan kittens who were less than half the weight they should have been at 8 weeks. They were just teeny little things. But they caught up after a while and grew up to be normal-sized cats. So maybe he's just a little behind and will grow up to be Aussie size, who knows?


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

from first glance, i think catahoula / aussie mix suits him quite well! you'll have to keep us posted with photos as he grows! he is such an adorable little guy!


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

eliza said:


> from first glance, i think catahoula / aussie mix suits him quite well! you'll have to keep us posted with photos as he grows! he is such an adorable little guy!


I agree! I think that I really see more Catahoula in him than anything. Here are a couple of pics that I grabbed off the internet. This pup is an Aussie/Catahoula mix and does it EVER look like my Scooter!


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

shaunna said:


> I agree! I think that I really see more Catahoula in him than anything. Here are a couple of pics that I grabbed off the internet. This pup is an Aussie/Catahoula mix and does it EVER look like my Scooter!


oh my goodness, i had to scroll back and look at the photos of scooter; i thought those photos were him too, haha, if those are aussie / catahoula mixes, i have no doubt that's what he is.. they look almost identical!


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

eliza said:


> oh my goodness, i had to scroll back and look at the photos of scooter; i thought those photos were him too, haha, if those are aussie / catahoula mixes, i have no doubt that's what he is.. they look almost identical!


I really think so too! The pics that I've posted of Scooter are from when he first got here too, so he kinda has that "shelter pup" look to him. He looks different now, eyes are warmer with more personality, not sure how to describe it, but holy moly....looks just like this pup and other Catahoula pup pics I've been finding. 

Here's a couple new shots that I just took, and one of him sleeping yesterday. They sure compare to the pics I posted of the other pup above.


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

OMG, Scooter is beautiful!



> FYI: did you know that because of how the dogs reproductive system is, each puppy could technically be fathered by a different male?


Wow, I had no idea. How bizarre!!

-Jen


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Lots of puppies look identical at that age. Your pup I would say is definatly not a Catahoula Aussie mix based mostly on his size. Catahoulas are 40-70 pound dogs and Aussies are 30-60 pound dogs (on average) even if one parent was a paticularly small aussie It wouldn't be as small as your pup. I think Miniature American Shepherd mix is more likly.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I'm not sure how big an aussie puppy should be at that age, but keep in mind that there are other breeds that carry the merle gene, for instance Dachshunds and Chihuahuas. Honestly based on his facial structure he looks like a Chihuahua mix to me.


Same here, I thought Chi as well.


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

He has seen 4 vets now. This has been what they've said about possible breeds he could be.

First - Australian Shepherd Cross
Second - Australian Shepherd *or* Catahoula Cross
Third - Australian Shepherd Cross
Fourth - Australian Shepherd *and* Catahoula Cross, as well as a possibility of 10 other breeds mixed in because he is a "reserve dog". 

The last 2 vets (one he saw Tues and one today) I asked about the possibility of Chihuahua...the first one said "anything is possible, but not likely!" and the second one said that she didn't see any Chihuahua features in him.

Time will tell! Thanks for the help everyone, especially for sharing in my excitement of getting a new puppy


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Lots of puppies look identical at that age. Your pup I would say is definatly not a Catahoula Aussie mix based mostly on his size. Catahoulas are 40-70 pound dogs and Aussies are 30-60 pound dogs (on average) even if one parent was a paticularly small aussie It wouldn't be as small as your pup. I think Miniature American Shepherd mix is more likly.


I agree, I think there's no chance that he could be Catahoula.. I think that the most likely scenario is that he's just a bunch of small/medium breeds mixed together with something merle like Chihuahua, Dachshund or Miniature American Shepherd.


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

Before I brought him to the vet, I really suspected he had some lab in him. I use to own a rottie/lab cross and I can see some similarities. You are absolutely right though Nargle. He likely has a bunch of different breeds mixed. He is growing VERY quickly though. Half a pound a day!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

No ACD there..... Looks like an Aussie/Catahoula cross.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree no ACD in there that I can see, I have ACDs &
Mixes & even ACD mixes have a distinct look to them.

Just call him a Heinz 57 LOL.


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree. I don't see ACD in him either.

Gosh, I just weighed him...he's gone from 2 lbs 14 ozs to 5 lbs 1 oz in 9 days!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Hang around on the forums, when he's older we can all hack away and take a more educated guess as breed specific traits tend to become more prominent as a dog matures.


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

Keechak said:


> Hang around on the forums, when he's older we can all hack away and take a more educated guess as breed specific traits tend to become more prominent as a dog matures.


Thank you, I will.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

He is SOOO cute! OMG! I love merle dogs anyways, but he's adorable.

Btw, I just realized, I think I recognize you from another forum.  How are you?


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> He is SOOO cute! OMG! I love merle dogs anyways, but he's adorable.
> 
> Btw, I just realized, I think I recognize you from another forum.  How are you?


Yorkietalk! Yep, that would be me "LilMissy". We're doing great! Missy and Dora just had a great play session with the new pup Scooter. So far, things are going well with the 3 of them. The yorkies don't hesitate to put him in his place and they kind of work together as a team to do it. Sometimes, I think they even go a bit overboard and I intervene. How are you guys doing? Love your siggy pic


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

New pics from today. He's 5 lbs 10 ozs now. He came to me 12 days ago (8 weeks old) and was 2 lbs 10 ozs. Growing quick!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah he is totally Catahoula mix, I would say. Its very hard to tell at such a young age, my pup looked all heeler when she was younger, now as she grows, she is looking a little more shepherdish then she did. Be prepared for his personality to change as well as he grows, when he hits teen yrs (6mos- a yr) they go a little kooky lol. KEEP POSTING PICS!!!! .


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Yeah he is totally Catahoula mix, I would say. Its very hard to tell at such a young age, my pup looked all heeler when she was younger, now as she grows, she is looking a little more shepherdish then she did. Be prepared for his personality to change as well as he grows, when he hits teen yrs (6mos- a yr) they go a little kooky lol. KEEP POSTING PICS!!!! .


Hahahah - so it's a good thing that I have patience? LOL! My last "big dog" was a rotty/lab and I swear...she was in those teen yrs until she was 3. I'm wondering...does anyone know when those puppy bones have developed enough to go running? I like to do 5-10k almost daily.

Edited to add...I just searched the forum and people are saying to wait 2 yrs before running your dog. Seriously?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww that third pic with his paw up is adorable!! :biggrin1:


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a dog here that was three pounds at 5 weeks of age, 5 pounds at 10 weeks of age, and in adulthood is usually 12 pounds. The fact that your pup was only 4 pounds at nine weeks and isn't yet six pounds indicates, to me, a much smaller dog than an Aussie or Catahoula. I see Miniature Australian Shepherd and possibly Chihuahua.

Maybe my girl was just a chunky puppy and is not good to compare to. IDK

I'd love it if you made sure to update this thread as your boy grows.

SOB


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

I will for sure update. This boy was an UNhealthy, nutritionally deprived 2 lbs 10 ozs when I got him at 8 weeks of age. In only 10 days, he has gone up to 5 lbs 10 ozs. He is built like a bigger dog, not like a Chi. He has that "sturdy" feel to him. A thicker bone structure. Time will tell though. I really don't think he's Chihuahua (and not just because I'm not fond of them :OP). I think he's Catahoula because of the colouring, the tail, the webbed toes and otherwise over all looks, but I definitely think he's crossed with something smaller too.

Oh, another thing...we were not 100% certain of his age. I actually had a couple of vets and vet techs say he was hardly 6 weeks, when in actuality I was told he was 8 weeks. Later another vet said he could be 8 weeks, so we aren't certain of his age for sure. This is the hard part about saving a dog from a poor situation. You really don't know alot about them, except that you gave them a better life.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't see anything about him that looks like a catahoula. My guess would be MAS mix or even purebred (such as it is) MAS. Even at 6 weeks 5 lbs would be very small for either an Aussie or a Catahoula. The thing about merle is that it is dominant. If one parent is merle (of any breed or mix of breeds) some of the puppies are likely to be merles. Our local shelter once adopted out an "Aussie" puppy that turned out to be a Great Dane. Their opinion was based on color (if it is blue and spotted, it must be an Aussie (or a catahoula). Whatever he is, he is very cute, and I'm a sucker for merles.


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

When I got him I was told that he was "Australian Shepherd". It was my vet that said Catahoula, and some other posters on here. I, in all honesty, had never even heard of a Catahoula and actually disregarded what my vet said until I heard the name a few more times here. I have been researching like crazy ever since then, and I am pretty convinced that he could be part Catahoula. Actually, it's all that I see in him right now as the other breeds that he is mixed with aren't clear to me yet. He is not expected to be a very big dog. The vet said only 30-40 lbs (as his growth was stunted from being nutritionally deprived because likely his Mother was not fed properly), but that doesn't mean that he can't have some Aussie, Catahoula or any other medium to large breed dog mixed in. I don't see any Aussie so far though...puppies can change so much as they grow, you never can tell for sure.

I appreciate all the opinions and suggestions


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

The Catahoulas I've met tend to be a lot more "hound-y" looking


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Pawzk9 said:


> I don't see anything about him that looks like a catahoula. My guess would be MAS mix or even purebred (such as it is) MAS. Even at 6 weeks 5 lbs would be very small for either an Aussie or a Catahoula. The thing about merle is that it is dominant. If one parent is merle (of any breed or mix of breeds) some of the puppies are likely to be merles. Our local shelter once adopted out an "Aussie" puppy that turned out to be a Great Dane. Their opinion was based on color (if it is blue and spotted, it must be an Aussie (or a catahoula). Whatever he is, he is very cute, and I'm a sucker for merles.


Yeah, Sydney was listed as an Aussie mix.  She almost certainly has none in her (she has heavy ticking/roaning, and is not actually merle at all, lol) and most likely is a terrier/hound/heeler mix. I really do think most "colorful" patterned dogs are called Australian Shepherds immediately by most shelters.


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> Yeah, Sydney was listed as an Aussie mix.  She almost certainly has none in her (she has heavy ticking/roaning, and is not actually merle at all, lol) and most likely is a terrier/hound/heeler mix. I really do think most "colorful" patterned dogs are called Australian Shepherds immediately by most shelters.


Whatever Sydney is, she looks awesome! What a beautiful coat! And I agree, people are too quick to say a merle must be an Aussie.


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe seeing Scooter live and in action will help with guesses at his breed(s)? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ_LYwW9YtU


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

He's really cute! No guesses yet from me on breed...I take a wait and see on the little ones. Once they stop looking quite so puppyish it's a bit easier to guesstimate breeds.

As for running...yeah, it is best to not "run" with a dog until it is done growing 1 and a half to two years. It's just not wise orthopedically to have a dog run in a straight line on roads or sidewalks. It's better to let him free range (in a safe area) with other dogs or do training or flirt pole work so he's controlling his own movements, playing on softer ground and doing a lot of turning etc. Dogs let to play in this way tend to self regulate some so they don't overdo it, when running with their humans they often will run themselves into the ground just to be with them...long term this is a bad way to mess up bones.


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

Cracker said:


> He's really cute! No guesses yet from me on breed...I take a wait and see on the little ones. Once they stop looking quite so puppyish it's a bit easier to guesstimate breeds.
> 
> As for running...yeah, it is best to not "run" with a dog until it is done growing 1 and a half to two years. It's just not wise orthopedically to have a dog run in a straight line on roads or sidewalks. It's better to let him free range (in a safe area) with other dogs or do training or flirt pole work so he's controlling his own movements, playing on softer ground and doing a lot of turning etc. Dogs let to play in this way tend to self regulate some so they don't overdo it, when running with their humans they often will run themselves into the ground just to be with them...long term this is a bad way to mess up bones.


That really makes sense and thank you for responding about running with Scooter. I guess we will have to stick to walking for a couple of yrs before he runs with me. It makes sense though, and I don't think that I'll ever run with him on concrete because I know how hard it is on MY joints.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Catahoula mix for sure lol, the video is ADORABLE!!! If its any consolation to you Jo was that small when we first got her, she was smaller then my folks JRT!!!


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Catahoula mix for sure lol, the video is ADORABLE!!! If its any consolation to you Jo was that small when we first got her, she was smaller then my folks JRT!!!


Really? How big is Jo now? BTW, every time I see one of your posts I admire the dogs in your siggy pics


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks  Izze is the darker one on the bottom, Jo is the lighter one. She is almost 10 mos now, haven't measured her lately, but if I had to make a guess I would say she is about 20in or so now, when I first got her she was about the size of your pup lol & her ears were floppy . Check her & her sis Izze out at HTTP://photobucket.com/dogdragoness


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Thanks  Izze is the darker one on the bottom, Jo is the lighter one. She is almost 10 mos now, haven't measured her lately, but if I had to make a guess I would say she is about 20in or so now, when I first got her she was about the size of your pup lol & her ears were floppy . Check her & her sis Izze out at HTTP://photobucket.com/dogdragoness


Those are great lookin' dogs! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

JohnnyBandit said:


> No ACD there..... Looks like an Aussie/Catahoula cross.


Here is an ACD/Aussie Cross.... Looks similar


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Here is an ACD/Aussie Cross.... Looks similar


Really? I don't see the similarities. Here's pics from today. I am definitely no pro when it comes to aussies, ACD's, catahoula's, OR Chihuahua's LOL! That is why I posted a video above though. I was hoping his movements and style of play would help. I'm only curious as to what he could be because he is so unique looking to me.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

shaunna said:


> Really? I don't see the similarities. Here's pics from today. I am definitely no pro when it comes to aussies, ACD's, catahoula's, OR Chihuahua's LOL! That is why I posted a video above though. I was hoping his movements and style of play would help. I'm only curious as to what he could be because he is so unique looking to me.


Similar coat type, simlar head structure, etc. Those new pics look more and more like a Cata/Aussie Mix to me. That particular cross is common down here. Sometimes even intentionally done.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

OMG--that video has given me some seroius puppy fever! I love how fearlessly he jumps on his toys.

I see catahoula. He is houndy to me.

Whatever he is, he is too cute for words!


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you very much. I love the little guy. He actually let me sleep right through the night last night with NO potty break! Such a good boy 

I will leave this thread alone now, and update in a few months once his looks have changed.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Beetle>> Sydney looks like a JRTish mix to me.

Shauna>> Google Catahoula for more info.


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Beetle>> Sydney looks like a JRTish mix to me.
> 
> Shauna>> Google Catahoula for more info.


Haha - trust me, I'm the "Google Queen". I've already researched a ton.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't think it's been mentioned before, but maybe he could have a little bit of Shetland Sheepdog in him. That would account for the blue merle coat color and the small size, plus it wouldn't be unheard of for there to be a Sheltie mix in the country. He kind of has a little bit of a narrow face that I sometimes see in Shelties, but if he has Sheltie in him, then he definitely has a lot of other breeds in him, too! Just putting it out there because there are several other breeds that have the blue merle coloring than Catahoulas and Aussies.


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

Nargle said:


> I don't think it's been mentioned before, but maybe he could have a little bit of Shetland Sheepdog in him. That would account for the blue merle coat color and the small size, plus it wouldn't be unheard of for there to be a Sheltie mix in the country. He kind of has a little bit of a narrow face that I sometimes see in Shelties, but if he has Sheltie in him, then he definitely has a lot of other breeds in him, too! Just putting it out there because there are several other breeds that have the blue merle coloring than Catahoulas and Aussies.


That I could see! You are right, he has a narrowish face, aand that's what has been throwing me off. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

